

FTC investigating Apple's iPhone ecosystem competitve advantage for sales - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/ftc-now-properly-investigating-apple-tax-on-music-apps/

======
pocket
“its control of the iPhone ecosystem” - the ecosystem BELONGS to Apple… it
created it from nothing… of course it excercises control over it…

“Apple overlord Tim Cook” - really? overlord?

